# [Software] Problemas con el Servidor X (SOLUCIONADO)

## Pablo S. Barrera

Buenas. 

Perdon por hacer tantas preguntas. Ya hice gran parte de la instalacion, resulta que cuando quiero arrancar las X como siempre hice (y eso me da más bronca aún) no me funciona y se me cuelga todo.

Por lo que vi las guias de Gentoo estan desactualizadas, AGP? PCI-E se toma como AGP?

Modifique las politicas de hal para que si hay problemas pueda tirar las X, pero se queda hiper colgado. 

¿Hay alguna guia para seguir más o menos actualizada o sigo las que estan?

¿Nouveau es el driver libre para Nvidia, que calculo es incompatible con el privativo no? Creo las guias con esto se contraponen y no se si usar uno u el otro o los dos.. 

Perdonen si la pregunta es muy trivial, estoy hace rato haciendo cambios y probando, pero no quiero reiniciar más la PC con el boton.

Gracias de antemano.Last edited by Pablo S. Barrera on Mon Feb 14, 2011 10:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## agdg

Estas son las dos guías oficiales que hay sobre Xorg. La de actualización a Xorg 1.9 no aporta nada, tan solo te enlaza a la 1.8

Documentación Gentoo Linux -- Guía de configuración del Servidor X : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/xorg-config.xml

Documentación Gentoo Linux -- Guía de actualización a Xorg 1.8 : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.8-upgrade-guide.xml

AGP y PCIe son diferentas

```
Bus options (PCI etc.)  --->  

 [*] PCI Express support
```

```
Device Drivers  --->  

 Graphics support  ---> 

  < > /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)  --->   

    --- /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)   
```

¿Cual es exactamente el problema que tienes?

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Pablo S. Barrera wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Por lo que vi las guias de Gentoo estan desactualizadas, AGP? PCI-E se toma como AGP?
> 
> 

 como te dijeron arriba, necesitas pci-e solamente, el soporte agp sirve para algunas vga intel integradas, no se xq quedo ahi, pero creo que por costumbre

 *Pablo S. Barrera wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ¿Nouveau es el driver libre para Nvidia, que calculo es incompatible con el privativo no? Creo las guias con esto se contraponen y no se si usar uno u el otro o los dos.. 
> 
> 

 se pueden tener los 2, pero se pueden usar de a uno por vez. tenes que setearlo en el xorg si queres que use el privativo, y ademas, tenes que hacer el eselect opengl.

posteate un dmesg, y posteate un /var/log/Xorg.0.log o algo similar

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Ahi vamos.

Segui las guias Xorg 1.8, la Guia Nvidia y la guia de configuracion del Servidor X. Compile como * nouveau y en mi Video_Cards estan Nvidia y Nouveau. 

Cuando quiero cargar el modulo nvidia me tira error (las guias no dicen compile esa opcion)

```
Linuxalpoder ~ # modprobe nvidia

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/video/nvidia.ko): No such device

```

[code:1:6b0fbd285a]Linuxalpoder ~ # dmesg 

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 (root@livecd) (gcc version 4.4.4 (Gentoo 4.4.4-r2 p1.3, pie-0.4.5) ) #15 SMP Thu Feb 10 21:32:48 Local time zone must be set--see zic

[    0.000000] Command line: root=/dev/sda3 

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000002fff0000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000002fff0000 - 000000002fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000002fff3000 - 0000000030000000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000030000000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f8000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

[    0.000000] DMI 2.4 present.

[    0.000000] e820 update range: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000001000 (usable) ==> (reserved)                                                

[    0.000000] e820 remove range: 00000000000a0000 - 0000000000100000 (usable)                                                               

[    0.000000] No AGP bridge found                                                                                                           

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x2fff0 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-C7FFF write-protect

[    0.000000]   C8000-EFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   F0000-FFFFF write-through

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 0000000000 mask FFE0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 0020000000 mask FFF0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   2 disabled

[    0.000000]   3 disabled

[    0.000000]   4 disabled

[    0.000000]   5 disabled

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.000000] e820 update range: 0000000000001000 - 0000000000010000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

[    0.000000] Scanning 1 areas for low memory corruption

[    0.000000] modified physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000010000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000010000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000100000 - 000000002fff0000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000002fff0000 - 000000002fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000002fff3000 - 0000000030000000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000030000000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f8000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] initial memory mapped : 0 - 20000000

[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [ffff8800000f4880] f4880

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-000000002fff0000

[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 002fe00000 page 2M

[    0.000000]  002fe00000 - 002fff0000 page 4k

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 2fff0000 @ 16000-19000

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 00000000000f6250 00014 (v00 GBT   )

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 000000002fff3000 00038 (v01 GBT    NVDAACPI 42302E31 NVDA 01010101)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 000000002fff3040 00074 (v01 GBT    NVDAACPI 42302E31 NVDA 01010101)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 000000002fff30c0 043ED (v01 GBT    NVDAACPI 00001000 MSFT 0100000C)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 000000002fff0000 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 000000002fff7580 00206 (v01 PTLTD  POWERNOW 00000001  LTP 00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 000000002fff77c0 00038 (v01 GBT    NVDAACPI 42302E31 NVDA 00000098)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 000000002fff7800 0003C (v01 GBT    NVDAACPI 42302E31 NVDA 01010101)

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 000000002fff74c0 00098 (v01 GBT    NVDAACPI 42302E31 NVDA 01010101)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24

[    0.000000] No NUMA configuration found

[    0.000000] Faking a node at 0000000000000000-000000002fff0000

[    0.000000] Initmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000002fff0000

[    0.000000]   NODE_DATA [0000000001ec3140 - 0000000001eea13f]

[    0.000000]  [ffffea0000000000-ffffea0000bfffff] PMD -> [ffff880002800000-ffff8800033fffff] on node 0

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   DMA32    0x00001000 -> 0x00100000

[    0.000000]   Normal   empty

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009f

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0002fff0

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 196479

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3927 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 2632 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 189864 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] Detected use of extended apic ids on hypertransport bus

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x03] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x10dea201 base: 0xfeff0000

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 4 CPUs, 2 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 40

[    0.000000] early_res array is doubled to 64 at [17000 - 177ff]

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 40000000:b0000000)

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:4096 nr_cpumask_bits:4 nr_cpu_ids:4 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 28 pages/cpu @ffff880002000000 s84864 r8192 d21632 u524288

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s84864 r8192 d21632 u524288 alloc=1*2097152

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 2 3 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 193791

[    0.000000] Policy zone: DMA32

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] Checking aperture...

[    0.000000] No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] Node 0: aperture @ 200000000 size 32 MB

[    0.000000] Aperture beyond 4GB. Ignoring.

[    0.000000] Subtract (51 early reservations)

[    0.000000]   #1 [0001000000 - 0001ec2fe0]   TEXT DATA BSS

[    0.000000]   #2 [0001ec3000 - 0001ec310e]             BRK

[    0.000000]   #3 [00000f4890 - 0000100000]   BIOS reserved

[    0.000000]   #4 [00000f4880 - 00000f4890]    MP-table mpf

[    0.000000]   #5 [000009f800 - 00000f0f00]   BIOS reserved

[    0.000000]   #6 [00000f1014 - 00000f4880]   BIOS reserved

[    0.000000]   #7 [00000f0f00 - 00000f1014]    MP-table mpc

[    0.000000]   #8 [0000010000 - 0000012000]      TRAMPOLINE

[    0.000000]   #9 [0000012000 - 0000016000]     ACPI WAKEUP

[    0.000000]   #10 [0000016000 - 0000017000]         PGTABLE

[    0.000000]   #11 [0001ec3140 - 0001eea140]       NODE_DATA

[    0.000000]   #12 [0001eea140 - 0001eeb140]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #13 [00022eb140 - 00022eb1d0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #14 [00026ec000 - 00026ed000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #15 [00026ed000 - 00026ee000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #16 [0002800000 - 0003400000]        MEMMAP 0

[    0.000000]   #17 [0001eeb140 - 0001eeb2c0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #18 [0001eeb2c0 - 0001ef12c0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #19 [0001ef2000 - 0001ef3000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #20 [0001ef12c0 - 0001ef1301]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #21 [0001ef1340 - 0001ef1383]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #22 [0001ef13c0 - 0001ef15f0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #23 [0001ef1600 - 0001ef1668]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #24 [0001ef1680 - 0001ef16e8]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #25 [0001ef1700 - 0001ef1768]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #26 [0001ef1780 - 0001ef17e8]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #27 [0001ef1800 - 0001ef1868]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #28 [0001ef1880 - 0001ef18e8]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #29 [0001ef1900 - 0001ef1968]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #30 [0001ef1980 - 0001ef19e8]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #31 [0001ef1a00 - 0001ef1a68]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #32 [0001ef1a80 - 0001ef1a90]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #33 [0001ef1ac0 - 0001ef1ad0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #34 [0002000000 - 000201c000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #35 [0002080000 - 000209c000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #36 [0002100000 - 000211c000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #37 [0002180000 - 000219c000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #38 [0001ef1b00 - 0001ef1b08]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #39 [0001ef1b40 - 0001ef1b48]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #40 [0001ef1b80 - 0001ef1b90]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #41 [0001ef1bc0 - 0001ef1be0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #42 [0001ef1c00 - 0001ef1d30]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #43 [0001ef1d40 - 0001ef1d90]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #44 [0001ef1dc0 - 0001ef1e10]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #45 [0001ef3000 - 0001ef3200]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #46 [0001ef3200 - 0001ef3400]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #47 [0001ef3400 - 0001ef3600]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #48 [0001ef3600 - 0001ef3800]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #49 [0001ef3800 - 0001ef3a00]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #50 [0001ef3a00 - 0001efba00]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000] Memory: 757796k/786368k available (6117k kernel code, 452k absent, 28120k reserved, 5376k data, 2116k init)

[    0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=14, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=4, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000]  RCU-based detection of stalled CPUs is disabled.

[    0.000000]  Verbose stalled-CPUs detection is disabled.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:262400 nr_irqs:712

[    0.000000] spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

[    0.000000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] Detected 2209.944 MHz processor.

[    0.001009] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 4419.88 BogoMIPS (lpj=2209944)

[    0.001423] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.002025] Security Framework initialized

[    0.002235] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.002446] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[    0.002567] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.003722] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.004314] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

[    0.004715] Initializing cgroup subsys ns

[    0.004923] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

[    0.005007] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer

[    0.005242] tseg: 0000000000

[    0.005255] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.005464] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.005669] mce: CPU supports 5 MCE banks

[    0.006012] using C1E aware idle routine

[    0.006218] Performance Events: AMD PMU driver.

[    0.006448] ... version:                0

[    0.006654] ... bit width:              48

[    0.006858] ... generic registers:      4

[    0.007003] ... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff

[    0.007209] ... max period:             00007fffffffffff

[    0.007416] ... fixed-purpose events:   0

[    0.007622] ... event mask:             000000000000000f

[    0.007862] ACPI: Core revision 20100702

[    0.014091] Setting APIC routing to flat

[    0.014691] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.025336] CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ stepping 02

[    0.025999] Booting Node   0, Processors  #1

[    0.096081] Brought up 2 CPUs

[    0.096490] Total of 2 processors activated (8839.67 BogoMIPS).

[    0.097089] kworker/u:0 used greatest stack depth: 5872 bytes left

[    0.102172] regulator: core version 0.5

[    0.102320] Time: 21:33:52  Date: 02/10/11

[    0.102320] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.103058] i2c-core: driver [dummy] registered

[    0.103058] node 0 link 0: io port [1000, fffff]

[    0.103058] TOM: 0000000040000000 aka 1024M

[    0.103235] node 0 link 0: mmio [f0000000, f7ffffff]

[    0.103239] node 0 link 0: mmio [a0000, bffff]

[    0.103242] node 0 link 0: mmio [40000000, ffb7ffff]

[    0.103245] bus: [00, ff] on node 0 link 0

[    0.103249] bus: 00 index 0 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    0.103251] bus: 00 index 1 [mem 0x40000000-0xfcffffffff]

[    0.103254] bus: 00 index 2 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.103274] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.104052] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-7f] at [mem 0xf0000000-0xf7ffffff] (base 0xf0000000)

[    0.104440] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xf0000000-0xf7ffffff] reserved in E820

[    0.114908] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.129053] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.131057] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.135441] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.135651] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S5)

[    0.135928] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.146175] ACPI: No dock devices found.

[    0.146388] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    0.147134] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])

[    0.147383] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.147383] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.147559] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.148003] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.148392] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x30000000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.149254] pci 0000:00:01.1: reg 10: [io  0xc000-0xc03f]

[    0.149269] pci 0000:00:01.1: reg 20: [io  0x1c00-0x1c3f]

[    0.149274] pci 0000:00:01.1: reg 24: [io  0xc800-0xc83f]

[    0.149294] pci 0000:00:01.1: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

[    0.149300] pci 0000:00:01.1: PME# disabled

[    0.149353] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfb005000-0xfb005fff]

[    0.149382] pci 0000:00:02.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.149384] pci 0000:00:02.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.149387] pci 0000:00:02.0: PME# disabled

[    0.149407] pci 0000:00:02.1: reg 10: [mem 0xfb004000-0xfb0040ff]

[    0.149439] pci 0000:00:02.1: supports D1 D2

[    0.149442] pci 0000:00:02.1: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.149445] pci 0000:00:02.1: PME# disabled

[    0.149505] pci 0000:00:05.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfb000000-0xfb003fff]

[    0.149538] pci 0000:00:05.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

[    0.149541] pci 0000:00:05.0: PME# disabled

[    0.149578] pci 0000:00:06.0: reg 20: [io  0xf000-0xf00f]

[    0.149611] pci 0000:00:07.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfb006000-0xfb006fff]

[    0.149616] pci 0000:00:07.0: reg 14: [io  0xcc00-0xcc07]

[    0.149640] pci 0000:00:07.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.149643] pci 0000:00:07.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.149647] pci 0000:00:07.0: PME# disabled

[    0.149666] pci 0000:00:08.0: reg 10: [io  0x09f0-0x09f7]

[    0.149670] pci 0000:00:08.0: reg 14: [io  0x0bf0-0x0bf3]

[    0.149675] pci 0000:00:08.0: reg 18: [io  0x0970-0x0977]

[    0.149680] pci 0000:00:08.0: reg 1c: [io  0x0b70-0x0b73]

[    0.149684] pci 0000:00:08.0: reg 20: [io  0xe000-0xe00f]

[    0.149689] pci 0000:00:08.0: reg 24: [mem 0xfb007000-0xfb007fff]

[    0.149723] pci 0000:00:0d.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf8000000-0xf8ffffff]

[    0.149729] pci 0000:00:0d.0: reg 14: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.149735] pci 0000:00:0d.0: reg 1c: [mem 0xf9000000-0xf9ffffff 64bit]

[    0.149741] pci 0000:00:0d.0: reg 30: [mem 0x00000000-0x0001ffff pref]

[    0.149859] pci 0000:00:04.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01] (subtractive decode)

[    0.150018] pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [io  0xb000-0xbfff]

[    0.150022] pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

[    0.150026] pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

[    0.150029] pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (subtractive decode)

[    0.150032] pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.150036] pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.150039] pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.150042] pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [mem 0x30000000-0xfebfffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.150049] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.150202] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

[    0.170253] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.171052] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.171707] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.172258] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.173049] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.173703] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK6] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.174261] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK7] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.175049] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK8] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.175707] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIGP] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

[    0.176057] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LP2P] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.176714] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

[    0.177278] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

[    0.177714] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

[    0.178057] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.178719] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

[    0.179270] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

[    0.179711] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.180257] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

[    0.180699] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.181515] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

[    0.181914] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

[    0.182333] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 18) *0, disabled.

[    0.182729] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

[    0.183091] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

[    0.183488] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC6] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

[    0.183886] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC7] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

[    0.184311] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC8] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

[    0.184709] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AIGP] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

[    0.185092] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

[    0.185534] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

[    0.186055] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APMU] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

[    0.186518] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

[    0.186958] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

[    0.187393] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

[    0.187832] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

[    0.188290] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

[    0.188751] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

[    0.189102] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

[    0.189502] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:0d.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.190004] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.190297] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.190297] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.191051] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.191259] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.191259] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.192038] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.23.

[    0.192261] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.192261] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.192281] reserve RAM buffer: 000000000009f800 - 000000000009ffff 

[    0.192285] reserve RAM buffer: 000000002fff0000 - 000000002fffffff 

[    0.193105] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[    0.193244] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.194010] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.194215] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

[    0.194438] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.194663] HPET: 3 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

[    0.195023] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfeff0000, IRQs 2, 8, 31

[    0.195310] hpet0: 3 comparators, 32-bit 25.000000 MHz counter

[    0.198030] Switching to clocksource hpet

[    0.205351] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.205570] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.209528] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

[    0.209738] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.209956] system 00:01: [io  0x1000-0x107f] has been reserved

[    0.210236] system 00:01: [io  0x1080-0x10ff] has been reserved

[    0.210445] system 00:01: [io  0x1400-0x147f] has been reserved

[    0.210654] system 00:01: [io  0x1480-0x14ff] has been reserved

[    0.210863] system 00:01: [io  0x1800-0x187f] has been reserved

[    0.211133] system 00:01: [io  0x1880-0x18ff] has been reserved

[    0.211342] system 00:01: [mem 0xfefe0000-0xfefe01ff] has been reserved

[    0.211552] system 00:01: [mem 0xfefe1000-0xfefe10ff] has been reserved

[    0.211761] system 00:01: [mem 0x30000000-0x3fffffff] has been reserved

[    0.211974] system 00:02: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

[    0.212191] system 00:02: [io  0x0800-0x087f] has been reserved

[    0.212399] system 00:02: [io  0x0295-0x0314] has been reserved

[    0.212608] system 00:02: [io  0x0290-0x0294] has been reserved

[    0.212822] system 00:0d: [mem 0xf0000000-0xf7ffffff] has been reserved

[    0.213048] system 00:0e: [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff] has been reserved

[    0.213258] system 00:0e: [mem 0x000f0000-0x000f7fff] could not be reserved

[    0.213467] system 00:0e: [mem 0x000f8000-0x000fbfff] could not be reserved

[    0.213678] system 00:0e: [mem 0x000fc000-0x000fffff] could not be reserved

[    0.213888] system 00:0e: [mem 0x2fff0000-0x2fffffff] could not be reserved

[    0.214171] system 00:0e: [mem 0xffff0000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

[    0.214380] system 00:0e: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff] could not be reserved

[    0.214590] system 00:0e: [mem 0x00100000-0x2ffeffff] could not be reserved

[    0.214799] system 00:0e: [mem 0x30000000-0x3fffffff] has been reserved

[    0.215016] system 00:0e: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff] could not be reserved

[    0.215225] system 00:0e: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff] has been reserved

[    0.220227] pci 0000:00:0d.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0x40000000-0x4001ffff pref]

[    0.220616] pci 0000:00:04.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

[    0.220825] pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [io  0xb000-0xbfff]

[    0.221042] pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [mem disabled]

[    0.221251] pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

[    0.221466] pci 0000:00:04.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.221470] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.221473] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.221476] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.221478] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.221481] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0x30000000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.221484] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0xb000-0xbfff]

[    0.221487] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.221490] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.221493] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.221496] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 7 [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.221499] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 8 [mem 0x30000000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.221547] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.221848] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.222728] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

[    0.224733] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.225680] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

[    0.225892] TCP reno registered

[    0.226128] UDP hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.226352] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.226713] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.227061] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    0.227270] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    0.227477] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    0.252706] pci 0000:00:00.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

[    0.252960] pci 0000:00:00.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

[    0.253240] pci 0000:00:00.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

[    0.253502] pci 0000:00:00.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

[    0.253714] pci 0000:00:0d.0: Boot video device

[    0.253725] PCI: CLS 0 bytes, default 64

[    0.255458] microcode: microcode: CPU0: AMD CPU family 0xf not supported

[    0.255672] microcode: microcode: CPU1: AMD CPU family 0xf not supported

[    0.255947] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    0.256369] Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds

[    0.256896] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.257191] type=2000 audit(1297373631.256:1): initialized

[    0.271408] HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.275999] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    0.276351] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.278337] NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

[    0.278828] fuse init (API version 7.15)

[    0.279509] msgmni has been set to 1480

[    0.279863] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    0.280570] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

[    0.280962] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.281235] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.281536] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.282090] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[    0.282779] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    0.283362] uvesafb: failed to execute /sbin/v86d

[    0.283574] uvesafb: make sure that the v86d helper is installed and executable

[    0.283966] uvesafb: Getting VBE info block failed (eax=0x4f00, err=-2)

[    0.284202] uvesafb: vbe_init() failed with -22

[    0.284416] uvesafb: probe of uvesafb.0 failed with error -22

[    0.285222] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0

[    0.285620] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    0.285951] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1

[    0.286362] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.286700] ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

[    0.289462] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.290056] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AIGP] enabled at IRQ 23

[    0.294891]   alloc irq_desc for 23 on node 0

[    0.294894]   alloc kstat_irqs on node 0

[    0.294907] nouveau 0000:00:0d.0: PCI INT A -> Link[AIGP] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    0.295312] nouveau 0000:00:0d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.300438] [drm] nouveau 0000:00:0d.0: Detected an NV40 generation card (0x04c000a2)

[    0.303019] [drm] nouveau 0000:00:0d.0: Attempting to load BIOS image from PRAMIN

[    0.342038] [drm] nouveau 0000:00:0d.0: ... appears to be valid

[    0.342247] [drm] nouveau 0000:00:0d.0: BIT BIOS found

[    0.342454] [drm] nouveau 0000:00:0d.0: Bios version 05.61.32.19

[    0.342665] [drm] nouveau 0000:00:0d.0: TMDS table version 1.1

[    0.342872] [drm] nouveau 0000:00:0d.0: BIT table 'd' not found

[    0.343093] [drm] nouveau 0000:00:0d.0: Found Display Configuration Block version 3.0

[    0.343485] [drm] nouveau 0000:00:0d.0: Raw DCB entry 0: 01000310 00000023

[    0.343696] [drm] nouveau 0000:00:0d.0: Raw DCB entry 1: 00110204 97e70000

[    0.343907] [drm] nouveau 0000:00:0d.0: DCB connector table: VHER 0x30 5 10 2

[    0.344129] [drm] nouveau 0000:00:0d.0:   0: 0x00000000: type 0x00 idx 0 tag 0xff

[    0.344522] [drm] nouveau 0000:00:0d.0: Parsing VBIOS init table 0 at offset 0xDB8A

[    0.344913] [drm] nouveau 0000:00:0d.0: ======= misaligned reg 0x0060081D =======

[    0.345315] [drm] nouveau 0000:00:0d.0: ======= misaligned reg 0x0060081D =======

[    0.345762] [drm] nouveau 0000:00:0d.0: Parsing VBIOS init table 1 at offset 0xDCE1

[    0.346165] [drm] nouveau 0000:00:0d.0: Parsing VBIOS init table 2 at offset 0xDCE2

[    0.346612] [drm] nouveau 0000:00:0d.0: Parsing VBIOS init table 3 at offset 0xDE64

[    0.347014] [drm] nouveau 0000:00:0d.0: Parsing VBIOS init table 4 at offset 0xDEAD

[    0.347405] [drm] nouveau 0000:00:0d.0: Detected 256MiB VRAM

[    0.351932] [TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 378898 kiB.

[    0.352156] [TTM] Initializing pool allocator.

[    0.353163] [drm] nouveau 0000:00:0d.0: 64 MiB GART (aperture)

[    0.353756] [drm] nouveau 0000:00:0d.0: Saving VGA fonts

[    0.389275] [drm] nouveau 0000:00:0d.0: unknown connector type: 0xff!!

[    0.390266] [drm] nouveau 0000:00:0d.0: Allocating FIFO number 0

[    0.390691] [drm] nouveau 0000:00:0d.0: nouveau_channel_alloc: initialised FIFO 0

[    0.391075] [drm] nouveau 0000:00:0d.0: Setting dpms mode 3 on vga encoder (output 0)

[    0.411537] i2c i2c-0: adapter [nouveau-0000:00:0d.0-1] registered

[    0.411544] i2c i2c-0: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x50, len=1

[    0.411547] i2c i2c-0: master_xfer[1] R, addr=0x50, len=1

[    0.415211] i2c i2c-0: NAK from device addr 0x50 msg #0

[    0.428012] [drm] nouveau 0000:00:0d.0: Load detected on output A

[    0.428635] [drm] nouveau 0000:00:0d.0: allocated 1024x768 fb: 0x48000, bo ffff88002fa37400

[    0.494391] [drm] nouveau 0000:00:0d.0: Setting dpms mode 0 on vga encoder (output 0)

[    0.494394] [drm] nouveau 0000:00:0d.0: Output VGA-1 is running on CRTC 0 using output A

[    0.495987] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

[    0.497167] fb0: nouveaufb frame buffer device

[    0.497175] drm: registered panic notifier

[    0.497193] [drm] Initialized nouveau 0.0.16 20090420 for 0000:00:0d.0 on minor 0

[    0.497218] work_for_cpu used greatest stack depth: 4552 bytes left

[    0.500253] brd: module loaded

[    0.501673] loop: module loaded

[    0.501685] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

[    0.502169] ide_generic: please use "probe_mask=0x3f" module parameter for probing all legacy ISA IDE ports

[    0.502185] ide-gd driver 1.18

[    0.502720] st: Version 20081215, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

[    0.502858] osst :I: Tape driver with OnStream support version 0.99.4

[    0.502860] osst :I: $Id: osst.c,v 1.73 2005/01/01 21:13:34 wriede Exp $

[    0.503311] SCSI Media Changer driver v0.25 

[    0.503643] sata_nv 0000:00:08.0: version 3.5

[    0.503893] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 22

[    0.503912]   alloc irq_desc for 22 on node 0

[    0.503915]   alloc kstat_irqs on node 0

[    0.503931] sata_nv 0000:00:08.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APSI] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    0.504016] sata_nv 0000:00:08.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.504089] scsi0 : sata_nv

[    0.504682] scsi1 : sata_nv

[    0.505276] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9f0 ctl 0xbf0 bmdma 0xe000 irq 22

[    0.505573] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xb70 bmdma 0xe008 irq 22

[    0.506240] pata_amd 0000:00:06.0: version 0.4.1

[    0.506293] pata_amd 0000:00:06.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.506387] scsi2 : pata_amd

[    0.506882] scsi3 : pata_amd

[    0.507871] ata3: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xf000 irq 14

[    0.508168] ata4: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xf008 irq 15

[    0.509287] forcedeth: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.64.

[    0.509845] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 21

[    0.510193]   alloc irq_desc for 21 on node 0

[    0.510196]   alloc kstat_irqs on node 0

[    0.510212] forcedeth 0000:00:07.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APCH] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[    0.510502] forcedeth 0000:00:07.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.673392] ata3.01: ATAPI: HL-DT-STDVD-RAM GSA-H20N, 1.01, max UDMA/33

[    0.673685] ata3: nv_mode_filter: 0x739f&0x739f->0x739f, BIOS=0x7000 (0xc00000) ACPI=0x701f (600:60:0x1c)

[    0.679317] ata3.01: configured for UDMA/33

[    0.959053] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    0.998117] ata1.00: HPA detected: current 160084415, native 160086528

[    0.998419] ata1.00: ATA-7: Maxtor 6V080E0, VA111900, max UDMA/133

[    0.998705] ata1.00: 160084415 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[    1.006104] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    1.006639] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Maxtor 6V080E0   VA11 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.007373] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 160084415 512-byte logical blocks: (81.9 GB/76.3 GiB)

[    1.007534] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    1.008137] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    1.008466] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.008528] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.022745] forcedeth 0000:00:07.0: ifname eth0, PHY OUI 0x732 @ 1, addr 00:1f:d0:31:4b:24

[    1.023084] forcedeth 0000:00:07.0: highdma pwrctl mgmt lnktim msi desc-v3

[    1.023557] console [netcon0] enabled

[    1.023897] netconsole: network logging started

[    1.024608] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    1.024894] ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 104 qtd 96 itd 192 sitd 96

[    1.025284] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 20

[    1.025626]   alloc irq_desc for 20 on node 0

[    1.025629]   alloc kstat_irqs on node 0

[    1.025644] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: PCI INT B -> Link[APCL] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[    1.025981] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.025984] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.026541] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file 'devices'

[    1.026549] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    1.026725] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    1.027079] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: reset hcs_params 0x101a8a dbg=1 cc=1 pcc=10 !ppc ports=10

[    1.027090] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: reset portroute 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 

[    1.027093] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: reset hcc_params a086 caching frame 256/512/1024 park

[    1.027125] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: park 0

[    1.027131] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

[    1.027609] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: reset command 0080b02  park=3 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    1.027618] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    1.027621] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: supports USB remote wakeup

[    1.027653] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 20, io mem 0xfb004000

[    1.028178] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: reset command 0080b02  park=3 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    1.028186] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: init command 0010005 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=512 RUN

[    1.030890]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

[    1.031839] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.034016] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    1.034349] usb usb1: default language 0x0409

[    1.034357] usb usb1: udev 1, busnum 1, minor = 0

[    1.034360] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    1.034636] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.034911] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.035400] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 ehci_hcd

[    1.035928] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:02.1

[    1.036605] usb usb1: usb_probe_device

[    1.036609] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.036620] usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    1.036709] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    1.036712] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    1.036715] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.036988] hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

[    1.037499] hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    1.037501] hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    1.037503] hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    1.037506] hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

[    1.037512] hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    1.037516] hub 1-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    1.037556] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    1.037709] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    1.038045] ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 80 td 96

[    1.038407] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 23

[    1.038714] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APCF] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    1.039113] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.039117] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

[    1.039602] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    1.039735] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    1.040176] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: created debug files

[    1.040179] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: supports USB remote wakeup

[    1.040193] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 23, io mem 0xfb005000

[    1.093029] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI controller state

[    1.093032] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI 1.0, NO legacy support registers

[    1.093036] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: control 0x683 RWE RWC HCFS=operational CBSR=3

[    1.093040] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: cmdstatus 0x00000 SOC=0

[    1.093043] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: intrstatus 0x00000004 SF

[    1.093047] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: intrenable 0x8000004a MIE RHSC RD WDH

[    1.093052] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: hcca frame #0003

[    1.093056] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: roothub.a 0100020a POTPGT=1 NPS NDP=10(10)

[    1.093060] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: roothub.b 00000000 PPCM=0000 DR=0000

[    1.093064] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: roothub.status 00008000 DRWE

[    1.093068] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: roothub.portstatus [0] 0x00000100 PPS

[    1.093072] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: roothub.portstatus [1] 0x00000100 PPS

[    1.093077] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: roothub.portstatus [2] 0x00000100 PPS

[    1.093081] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: roothub.portstatus [3] 0x00000100 PPS

[    1.093085] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: roothub.portstatus [4] 0x00000100 PPS

[    1.093089] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: roothub.portstatus [5] 0x00000100 PPS

[    1.093093] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: roothub.portstatus [6] 0x00000100 PPS

[    1.093098] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: roothub.portstatus [7] 0x00000100 PPS

[    1.093102] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: roothub.portstatus [8] 0x00000100 PPS

[    1.093106] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: roothub.portstatus [9] 0x00000100 PPS

[    1.093120] usb usb2: default language 0x0409

[    1.093127] usb usb2: udev 1, busnum 2, minor = 128

[    1.093130] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    1.093411] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.093687] usb usb2: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    1.093955] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 ohci_hcd

[    1.094451] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:02.0

[    1.095085] usb usb2: usb_probe_device

[    1.095088] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.095099] usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    1.095188] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    1.095191] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    1.095193] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.095467] hub 2-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

[    1.095961] hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    1.095964] hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    1.095966] hub 2-0:1.0: global over-current protection

[    1.095969] hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    1.095974] hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    1.095976] hub 2-0:1.0: no over-current condition exists

[    1.095979] hub 2-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    1.096016] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    1.096054] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: HS companion for 0000:00:02.0

[    1.096178] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    1.096814] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    1.097185] usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_wdm

[    1.097483] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    1.098091] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    1.098468] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    1.099067] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

[    1.099623] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    1.100455] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    1.100713] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    1.101336] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    1.102101] rtc_cmos 00:05: RTC can wake from S4

[    1.102533] rtc_cmos 00:05: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    1.102832] rtc0: alarms up to one year, y3k, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    1.103568] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.18.0-ioctl (2010-06-29) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    1.104097] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    1.104363] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    1.104773] sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver

[    1.105057] sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

[    1.105478] via_sdmmc: VIA SD/MMC Card Reader driver (C) 2008 VIA Technologies, Inc.

[    1.107566] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

[    1.107938] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    1.108209] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    1.110913] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] enabled at IRQ 22

[    1.111265] HDA Intel 0000:00:05.0: PCI INT B -> Link[AAZA] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    1.111524] hda_intel: Disable MSI for Nvidia chipset

[    1.111813] HDA Intel 0000:00:05.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.133634] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input2

[    1.137056] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 10 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    1.195035] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 10 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    1.320313] ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    1.322153] scsi 2:0:1:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H20N 1.01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.327811] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    1.328105] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    1.328640] sr 2:0:1:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    1.328844] sr 2:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    1.329279] ata4: port disabled. ignoring.

[    1.395231] ALSA device list:

[    1.395506]   #0: Dummy 1

[    1.395762]   #1: HDA NVidia at 0xfb000000 irq 22

[    1.396113] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    1.396488] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (5920 buckets, 23680 max)

[    1.397363] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[    1.398288] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    1.398622] TCP cubic registered

[    1.398878] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    1.399603] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    1.401144] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    1.401517] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    1.402634] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    1.402917] lib80211: common routines for IEEE802.11 drivers

[    1.403199] lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

[    1.403202] Registering the dns_resolver key type

[    1.403497] powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ (2 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)

[    1.403945] powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xe (2200 MHz), vid 0xc

[    1.404406] powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0xe

[    1.404909] powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x10

[    1.405412] powernow-k8:    3 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12

[    1.406453] registered taskstats version 1

[    1.407016]   Magic number: 15:981:600

[    1.407333] drm ttm: hash matches

[    1.407637] pci_link PNP0C0F:0c: hash matches

[    1.695228] input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input3

[    1.698308] md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

[    1.698593] md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

[    1.699227] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

[    1.699486] md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.

[    1.699738] md: autorun ...

[    1.699990] md: ... autorun DONE.

[    1.715170] EXT3-fs (sda3): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (40)

[    1.715605] EXT2-fs (sda3): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (44)

[    1.716946] EXT4-fs (sda3): INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem

[    1.717216] EXT4-fs (sda3): write access will be enabled during recovery

[    2.204040] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: auto-stop root hub

[    3.219019] EXT4-fs (sda3): recovery complete

[    3.221478] EXT4-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    3.221778] VFS: Mounted root (ext4 filesystem) readonly on device 8:3.

[    3.222115] Freeing unused kernel memory: 2116k freed

[    3.224149] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 10240k

[    3.224631] Freeing unused kernel memory: 8k freed

[    3.225032] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1980k freed

[    5.248899] stty used greatest stack depth: 4192 bytes left

[    6.335547] udev: starting version 151

[    6.335642] udevd (1097): /proc/1097/oom_adj is deprecated, please use /proc/1097/oom_score_adj instead.

[    6.459106] k8temp 0000:00:18.3: Temperature readouts might be wrong - check erratum #141

[    6.481153] i2c i2c-1: adapter [SMBus nForce2 adapter at 1c00] registered

[    6.481161] i2c i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c00

[    6.481182] i2c i2c-2: adapter [SMBus nForce2 adapter at c800] registered

[    6.481187] i2c i2c-2: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0xc800

[    7.546363] EXT4-fs (sda3): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[    7.943535] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[    7.943541] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[    8.895183] NVRM: The NVIDIA probe routine was not called for 1 device(s).

[    8.895188] NVRM: This can occur when a driver such as nouveau, rivafb,

[    8.895190] NVRM: nvidiafb, or rivatv was loaded and obtained ownership of

[    8.895191] NVRM: the NVIDIA device(s).

[    8.895194] NVRM: Try unloading the conflicting kernel module (and/or

[    8.895196] NVRM: reconfigure your kernel without the conflicting

[    8.895197] NVRM: driver(s)), then try loading the NVIDIA kernel module

[    8.895198] NVRM: again.

[    8.895200] NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter probed!

[    9.720850] Adding 3180864k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:3180864k 

[   11.362954] ls used greatest stack depth: 4176 bytes left

[   18.421978]   alloc irq_desc for 40 on node 0

[   18.421982]   alloc kstat_irqs on node 0

[   18.422000] forcedeth 0000:00:07.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

[   28.466057] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[  641.606050] [drm] nouveau 0000:00:0d.0: Setting dpms mode 1 on vga encoder (output 0)

[ 1459.873295] [drm] nouveau 0000:00:0d.0: Setting dpms mode 0 on vga encoder (output 0)

[ 1475.671954] NVRM: The NVIDIA probe routine was not called for 1 device(s).

[ 1475.671960] NVRM: This can occur when a driver such as nouveau, rivafb,

[ 1475.671961] NVRM: nvidiafb, or rivatv was loaded and obtained ownership of

[ 1475.671963] NVRM: the NVIDIA device(s).

[ 1475.671966] NVRM: Try unloading the conflicting kernel module (and/or

[ 1475.671968] NVRM: reconfigure your kernel without the conflicting

[ 1475.671969] NVRM: driver(s)), then try loading the NVIDIA kernel module

[ 1475.671970] NVRM: again.

[ 1475.671973] NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter probed!

[ 1559.340326] lspci used greatest stack depth: 3400 bytes left

[ 2085.567046] [drm] nouveau 0000:00:0d.0: Setting dpms mode 1 on vga encoder (output 0)

[ 2128.322922] NVRM: The NVIDIA probe routine was not called for 1 device(s).

[ 2128.322928] NVRM: This can occur when a driver such as nouveau, rivafb,

[ 2128.322929] NVRM: nvidiafb, or rivatv was loaded and obtained ownership of

[ 2128.322930] NVRM: the NVIDIA device(s).

[ 2128.322934] NVRM: Try unloading the conflicting kernel module (and/or

[ 2128.322935] NVRM: reconfigure your kernel without the conflicting

[ 2128.322937] NVRM: driver(s)), t

----------

## pelelademadera

[ 2128.322929] NVRM: nvidiafb, or rivatv was loaded and obtained ownership of 

[ 2128.322930] NVRM: the NVIDIA device(s). 

[ 2128.322934] NVRM: Try unloading the conflicting kernel module (and/or 

[ 2128.322935] NVRM: reconfigure your kernel without the conflicting 

[ 2128.322937] NVRM: driver(s)), t

chequea que en la configuracion del kernel no tengas activado ribafb ni similar.

estan en:

device drivers--->Graphics support  --->Support for frame buffer devices  --->

tenes que desactivar todo lo relacionado a nvidia, ni M, ni * asi como ribafb

te recomiendo que dejes solo:

[*]   VESA VGA graphics support  

con ese FB podes setear tanto resolucion como todo, no te va a causar conflictos ni nada,

simplemente una vga=*** en la linea kernel del menu.lst

por ejemplo

 *Quote:*   

> title=Gentoo Linux (2.6.38-rc3-git2-pelo-x64)
> 
> root (hd0,4)
> 
> kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.38-rc3-git2-pelo-x64 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/mapper/isw_cagddfjeeh_linux6 dodmraid vga=792 quiet
> ...

 

en mi caso, esta en 1024*768

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Ok. Les cuento algo más, cuando tiro modprobe nvidia no lo puede levantar:

```
FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/video/nvidia.ko): No such device

```

Busque el nvidia.ko, y resulta que en vez de estar aca

```
/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko
```

esta aca:

```
/lib64/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko
```

Tiene sentido no?? 

Copio la configuracion del micro en mi kernel tal vez haya algo mal, mi micro es un Athlon 64 X2 4200+

```
                           [*] Tickless System (Dynamic Ticks)                                                                 │ │   

  │ │                              [*] High Resolution Timer Support                                                                   │ │   

  │ │                              [*] Symmetric multi-processing support                                                              │ │   

  │ │                              [*] Support sparse irq numbering                                                                    │ │   

  │ │                              [*] Enable MPS table                                                                                │ │   

  │ │                              [ ] Support for extended (non-PC) x86 platforms                                                     │ │   

  │ │                              [*] Single-depth WCHAN output                                                                       │ │   

  │ │                              [ ] Paravirtualized guest support  --->                                                             │ │   

  │ │                              [*] Disable Bootmem code                                                                            │ │   

  │ │                              [ ] Memtest                                                                                         │ │   

  │ │                                  Processor family (Opteron/Athlon64/Hammer/K8)  --->                                             │ │   

  │ │                              [*] IBM Calgary IOMMU support                                                                       │ │   

  │ │                              [*]   Should Calgary be enabled by default?                                                         │ │   

  │ │                              [*] AMD IOMMU support                                                                               │ │   

  │ │                              [*]   Export AMD IOMMU statistics to debugfs                                                        │ │   

  │ │                              [*] Enable Maximum number of SMP Processors and NUMA Nodes                                          │ │   

  │ │                              [*] SMT (Hyperthreading) scheduler support                                                          │ │   

  │ │                              [*] Multi-core scheduler support                                                                    │ │   

  │ │                                  Preemption Model (Voluntary Kernel Preemption (Desktop))  --->                                  │ │   

  │ │                              [*] Reroute for broken boot IRQs                                                                    │ │   

  │ │                              [*] Machine Check / overheating reporting                                                           │ │   

  │ │                              [*]   Intel MCE features                                                                            │ │   

  │ │                              [*]   AMD MCE features                                                                              │ │   

  │ │                              < > Machine check injector support                                                                  │ │   

  │ │                              < > Dell laptop support                                                                             │ │   

  │ │                              <*> /dev/cpu/microcode - microcode support                                                          │ │   

  │ │                              [*]   Intel microcode patch loading support                                                         │ │   

  │ │                              [*]   AMD microcode patch loading support                                                           │ │   

  │ │                              <*> /dev/cpu/*/msr - Model-specific register support            
```

```
emege --info

Portage 2.1.9.25 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4200+-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 06 Feb 2011 21:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r1, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/ ftp://mirrors.localhost.net.ar/pub/mirrors/gentoo/ http://gentoo.c3sl.ufpr.br/"

LANG="es_AR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="es es_LA"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync8.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 64bit X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups custom-optimization cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif extras fam ffmpeg firefox firefox3 flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gpm iconv ipv6 java jpeg kde lame lastfm lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors lzma mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp3tunes mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline sdl sensord session spell sql sse sse2 sse3 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis webkit wma x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="nvidia" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es es_LA" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pongo las cosas que me pediste verifique

Adentro de DRI no hay nada activado.

```
           < > /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)  --->                                                                │ │   

  │ │                              -*- VGA Arbitration                                                                                 │ │   

  │ │                              (16)  Maximum number of GPUs                                                                        │ │   

  │ │                              [ ] Laptop Hybrid Graphics - GPU switching support                                                  │ │   

  │ │                              <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  --->                           │ │   

  │ │                              < > Lowlevel video output switch controls                                                           │ │   

  │ │                              -*- Support for frame buffer devices  --->                                                          │ │   

  │ │                              < > Toshiba Mobile IO FrameBuffer support                                                           │ │   

  │ │                              < > Virtual Frame Buffer support (ONLY FOR TESTING!)                                                │ │   

  │ │                              < > E-Ink Metronome/8track controller support                                                       │ │   

  │ │                              < > Fujitsu MB862xx GDC support                                                                     │ │   

  │ │                              < > E-Ink Broadsheet/Epson S1D13521 controller support                                              │ │   

  │ │                              -*- Backlight & LCD device support  --->                                                            │ │   

  │ │                                  Display device support  --->                                                                    │ │   

  │ │                                  Console display driver support  --->                                                            │ │   

  │ │                              [*] Bootup logo  --->                                                                               │ │ 
```

Aca solo hay activdas 3 de las opciones

```

────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │   

  │ │                              --- Support for frame buffer devices                                                                │ │   

  │ │                              [ ]   Enable firmware EDID                                                                          │ │   

  │ │                              [ ]   Framebuffer foreign endianness support  --->                                                  │ │   

  │ │                              -*-   Enable Video Mode Handling Helpers                                                            │ │   

  │ │                              [ ]   Enable Tile Blitting Support                                                                  │ │   

  │ │                                    *** Frame buffer hardware drivers ***                                                         │ │   

  │ │                              < >   Cirrus Logic support                                                                          │ │   

  │ │                              < >   Permedia2 support                                                                             │ │   

  │ │                              < >   CyberPro 2000/2010/5000 support                                                               │ │   

  │ │                              < >   Arc Monochrome LCD board support                                                              │ │   

  │ │                              [ ]   Asiliant (Chips) 69000 display support                                                        │ │   

  │ │                              [ ]   IMS Twin Turbo display support                                                                │ │   

  │ │                              < >   VGA 16-color graphics support                                                                 │ │   

  │ │                              <*>   Userspace VESA VGA graphics support                                                           │ │   

  │ │                              [*]   VESA VGA graphics support                                                                     │ │   

  │ │                              [ ]   EFI-based Framebuffer Support                                                                 │ │   

  │ │                              < >   N411 Apollo/Hecuba devkit support                                                             │ │   

  │ │                              < >   Hercules mono graphics support                                                                │ │   

  │ │                              < >   Epson S1D13XXX framebuffer support                                                            │ │   

  │ │                              < >   nVidia Framebuffer Support                                                                    │ │   

  │ │                              < >   nVidia Riva support                                                                           │ │   

  │ │                              < >   Intel LE80578 (Vermilion) support                                                             │ │   

  │ │                              < >   Matrox acceleration                                                                           │ │   

  │ │                              < >   ATI Radeon display support                                                                    │ │   

  │ │                              < >   ATI Rage128 display support                                                                   │ │   

  │ │                              < >   ATI Mach64 display support                                                                    │ │   

  │ │                              < >   S3 Trio/Virge support 
```

Make.conf

```
Linuxalpoder ~ # cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="3dnow 64bit X alsa cdda cdr cups custom-optimization dbus dvd dvdr extras

     ffmpeg firefox firefox3 java kde lame lastfm lm_sensors lzma mmx mp3tunes

     mp4 nvidia opengl png qt3support sensord sql sse sse2 sse3 svg udev usb

     webkit wma xvmc zip -bluetooth -gnome -gtk"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau nvidia"

ALSA_CARDS="nvidia"

LINGUAS="es es_LA"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/ ftp://mirrors.localhost.net.ar/pub/mirrors/gentoo/ http://gentoo.c3sl.ufpr.br/"

                                                                                                                                             

SYNC="rsync://rsync.br.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"                                                                                            

                                                                                                                                             

SYNC="rsync://rsync8.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

----------

## agdg

 *Pablo S. Barrera wrote:*   

> Busque el nvidia.ko, y resulta que en vez de estar aca
> 
> ```
> /lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko
> ```
> ...

 

/lib/ debe tener un enlace simbólico a /lib64/. Se hace así por compatibilidad.

 *Pablo S. Barrera wrote:*   

> Copio la configuracion del micro en mi kernel tal vez haya algo mal, mi micro es un Athlon 64 X2 4200+
> 
> ```
>                            [*] Tickless System (Dynamic Ticks)                                                                 │ │   
> 
> ...

 

Te he marcado con 0 lo que es inútil y con ? lo que probablemente no uses. Si no vas a parchear el procesador con microcódigo, no te sirve de nada activarla esta ópción. En cualquier caso solo ocupa 8KB.

 *Pablo S. Barrera wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>            < > /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)  --->                                                                │ │   
> 
> ...

 

Idem de lo mismo, marcado con 0 lo que es inútil. Por cierto, sube el valor de GPU soportadas. Mira las especificaciones de tu gráfica, o bien opta por lo seguro y pon un número alto como 128. Mi GT220, por ejemplo, tiene (si la memoria no me falla) 48 núcleos.

 *Pablo S. Barrera wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │   
> ...

 

El marcado con triple 0 es obligatorio en tu núcleo, y depende de los fb (rivafb, radeonfb...). Como te han dicho ya, desactivalos. Hasta que esta opción no la puedas desmarcar, va mal.

 *Pablo S. Barrera wrote:*   

> Make.conf
> 
> ```
> Linuxalpoder ~ # cat /etc/make.conf
> 
> ...

 

MAKEOPTS="-j2" --> MAKEOPTS="-j3"

Si quieres aprovechar tu hardware, opta por los drivers privativos. Los drivers de nvidia en linux están a la altura de los de windows. Dan un rendimiento bestial en juegos. De momento no he tenido problemas con ningún juego vía wine, y siempre juego en calidad alta o máxima con un GT220 (un gráfica muy modesta ~ 65€). Aunque en de admitir que no soy un gamer, prácticamente me quedo en la estrategia como StarCraft2.

----------

## pelelademadera

tenes mal seteado el kernel....

hace un 

```
uname -r

eselect kernel list

eselect kernel set #
```

el uname para saber el kernel uqe usas, el list, para ver los kernels source que tenes, y el set, para apuntar el source a /usr/src/linux

una vez que hagas eso, emerge los drivers de nvidia, proba si levanta, si no levanta, es que esta mal configurado el kernel en cuestion.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Hola de nuevo. Sigo agradeciendoles la ayuda que estan brindando.

Pelela aca te copio lo que me decias verifique.

```
Linuxalpoder ~ # uname -r

2.6.36-gentoo-r5

Linuxalpoder ~ # eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5 *

Linuxalpoder ~ # ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 feb 10 22:04 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5

```

Que esta mal en el kernel? Segui las guias al pie de la letra e incluso dudo de la guia, aunque tambien de mi, por eso muestro y leo y la verdad no logro solucionar esto.

Les cuento otras cosas.

Mi placa es onboard, más abajo van a ver que placa es. Estoy esperando compilar correctamente el modulo nvidia para poner una PCI-E que tengo en otra maquina (estoy migrando de maquina por eso tengo un solo kernel y demas cuestiones recien empezadas) Mi placa, aunque onboard, deberia de tomar el ultimo driver no es asi? 

```
00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
```

Por otro lado tengo configurado nouveau, y eso no sera un problema? 

Les cuento que con nouveau anda todo bien, inicia las X y todo funciona bien, menos el rendimiento y los pantallazos, lo cual lo es lamentable pero bueno.

¿Que hago? No se me ocurre mucho por hacer.

Gracias de nuevo.

----------

## pelelademadera

bueno, vamos a ver.

hiciste el eselect opengl set nvidia?

proba desactivando el framebuffer, asegurate de tener 

-*- MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support

activado, en processor type and features

subite a rapidshare o algo asi el .config del kernel, y el make.conf. evidentemente no se puede cargar el modulo por algun motivo..

----------

## opotonil

Yo el modulo de nvidia lo tengo donde te dice:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/video/nvidia.ko): No such device 
> ...

 

No en:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> /lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko
> ...

 

Ni en:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> /lib64/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko
> ...

 

¿Has probado a cargarlo a mano con insmod? si no me equivoco asi le puedes decir tu path al modulo en vez del nombre, a ver que pasa...

Salu2

PD: si no lo has hecho ya. Yo lo primero que probaria es a recompilar el nvidia-drivers.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Quite lo que me pidieron quite del kernel y funciono. Lo extraño es mi viejo kernel que esta igual que como estaba este. 

La razon no la se, pero el driver se compilo correctamente.

Les agradezco a todos y damos esto como solucionado.

----------

